# about these chips



## andy1987 (Mar 30, 2010)

hi

not that these chips come team.

but I have a great deal. anyone know the content?


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 31, 2010)

The content is some copper, some nickel, some iron, some gold, plastic, tin and who know what else. Search in google put in numbers which you can find on those things or near them on board, try to process few in cell, open some. They do not look like chips to me. They look rather like some relays.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Mar 31, 2010)

Andy1987:

Patnor 1011 is right,they seem like rleays.I have posted a Teledyne guide about gold relays,you can find it using the search box.If my mind is right I posted in the Forum´s Aniversaty date.

Did you get these realys in Guadalajara?The legs seem gold plated,crush one and take a look inside it,probablly could be more gold inside.

Dios te bendiga

Manuel


----------



## eisie (Apr 16, 2010)

hello Andy1987,

i got some which look like the green ones.

mine are gain reverse amplifiers 

i found a datasheet that could help 
http://www.datasheetarchive.com/datasheet-pdf/070/DSA00337161.html


----------



## butcher (Apr 16, 2010)

looks from data sheet it maybe---seven gold plated leads (copper?), titanium platinum gold crystal, and a hunk of aluminum


----------

